# Sissy's surgery



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

My sweet little Sissy is going to have surgery this morning. She has two lumps - one small one on the side of her neck and a larger one on her side. The vet suspects it is just fatty tissue but to be safe going to remove it today and get her teeth cleaned.

Any prayers appreciated. I will check back in tonight.

Thanks, Marie


----------



## Ms Mithchell (Mar 9, 2012)

Saying a prayer for Sissy and you.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Praying that everything goes well and she is up and running tomorrow!
Try not to worry too much. (I know its hard)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor little Sissy! We'll be thinking of her!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Saying prayers for Sissy and you. Kodi has a fatty mass, a lypoma, but a needle biopsy was done and it was ok. We just keep checking it. Hope all goes well.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..poor baby. Send good vibes your way! Keep us posted.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Sissy! You'll do fine.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope all goes well for beautiful Sissy.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Were sending a prayer for sweet Sissy.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's hoping all goes well. Good luck, Sissy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy is home and resting! She did just fine and the report is all good!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just seeing this. Happy that the news is good and she is recuperating! Such a precious little face.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to hear that Sissy did well with her surgery. I'm sure you are relieved.
she looks so cute in the picture.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, what a sweet girl! So glad to hear that she's home and fine!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad to hear it. Feel better soon, Sissy.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

glad all went well and I think she is beautiful


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Sending Sissy and you prayers for a wonderful outcome! (lump: OUT! come!)

No matter how great the vet, it's hard not to worry when our so-beloved critters have surgery.

Trusting you'll report back, as soon as you can and have information!

Thu, 29 Mar 2012 15:21:07 (PDT)

Edit: Oh; I missed the second page! So glad Sissy is home and doing well! Big hugs to you, and licks and wags to Sissy!

Thu, 29 Mar 2012 15:23:32 (PDT) a day late and a dollar short!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to see Sissy home and revering.
She is a beauty!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I love a happy ending. God Bless.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Excellent news! it is always worrisome when our kids have to have surgery.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..what a sweet baby. love the color of the bandage! Glad all went well and you can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad that Sissy is home and well!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She is doing well - she has four areas shaved with sutures. The main one has the purple colored coban bandage because it was still seeping when we left the vets. He said to check it at bedtime.

The other three areas are real small with only a stitch or two each but we have to watch because she wants to scratch them. We gave benadryl and for the most part she is doing pretty good with it.

She doesn't have a collar on because she can't reach these areas but she can scratch with back paw. Might have to cover them, too if she starts to tear them open.

Thanks for all your prayers!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad to hear everything went well and she is home with you!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

She looks like such a sweetheart! Prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Glad she's doing well. I'm surprised no one has commented that Sissy's has got to look good even while recuperating - coordinating her bandage perfectly with her hair tie!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> Glad she's doing well. I'm surprised no one has commented that Sissy's has got to look good even while recuperating - coordinating her bandage perfectly with her hair tie!


 I noticed that too! She is so beautiful Purple is her color for sure. I'm so happy she did well and is home in such good caring hands.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw on FB that she is okay, and I''m glad it went well!! Such a pretty girl and now she has that pearly white smile 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just saw this now. I am so glad Sissy is doing well. I will sending out speedy healing thoughts. Can I just say I have never seen a more beautiful dog post surgery!!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Thinking of Sissy with only good thoughts


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope it's just fatty tissues. I hate it when I hear the word "operation". It gives me the creeps.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy is doing well after her surgery. They had to shave her fur in 4 different areas and she has two incisions between 1 1/2 and 3 inches and then about 5 incisions that are really small with only one or two stitches.

These place are itching. We are giving benadryl and the vet wanted us to give her a pain pill with the benadryl 3 times a day. We were only giving twice a day but she was miserable so we had to up it to 3 times.....NOW she is constipated.

I boiled chicken and rice today and put a lot of the broth over the chicken. She hasn't pooped in two days. I am worried that it's really going to hurt when she finally goes.

I tried green beans and she didn't like them alone but I mixed some in with the chick and rice.

Any other tricks?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Missy said:


> I just saw this now. I am so glad Sissy is doing well. I will sending out speedy healing thoughts. Can I just say I have never seen a more beautiful dog post surgery!!!!


Thank you Missy! We think she is just a doll!


----------

